# Duties of Wives



## TexasTamale (Jun 11, 2005)

*Duties of Wives *​ 
Three men were sitting together bragging about how they had given their new wives duties. 

Bert had married a woman from America, and bragged that he had told his wife she was going to do all the dishes and house cleaning that needed to be done at their house. He said that it took a couple days but on the third day he came home to a clean house and the dishes were all washed and put away. 

Jimmie had married a woman from England. He bragged that he had given his wife orders that she was to do all the cleaning, dishes, and the cooking. He told them that the first day he didn't see any results, but the next day it was better. By the third day, his house was clean, the dishes were done, and he had a huge dinner on the table.

The third man had married an Australian girl. He boasted that he told her that her duties were to keep the house cleaned, dishes washed, lawn mowed, laundry washed and hot meals on the table for every meal. He said the first day he didn't see anything, the second day he didn't see anything, but by the third day most of the swelling had gone down and he could see a little out of his left eye. Enough to fix himself a bite to eat, load the dishwasher, and call a landscaper. 
_________________


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL thanks for the giggle.


----------



## middie (Jun 11, 2005)

roflmao... i love it


----------



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh boy, I love it..Thanks for putting a grin on my face...Boy, I'd love to meet that Aussie girl 
kadesma


----------

